# trutv fake reality shows Spoilers for all



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

After the discussion of Ma's Roadhouse being a scripted reality show, I looked for further discussion about other shows on TV and it turns out that a number of people believe that all the so-called reality shows on TruTV are scripted. I have been watching Black Gold and find that one unlikely since it involves a real oil rig and all the dangers inherent on one. Though I have noticed that any scene with beer only shows Miller. That includes home BBQ scenes and bar scenes.

This is kind of ironic seeing as the TV channel name is TruTV. 

I realized Ma's Roadhouse had to be fake after the episode with the Health Inspector. I should have figured the driving instructor one was fake also. I deleted my remaining episodes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I think a vast majority of reality shows are scripted.

Some are more scripted than others of course


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Not reality. Actuality.

I agree about Black Gold not being scripted though, except maybe for Peggy the gun totin' land owner. She seems fake and forced. Otherwise things like the old guy last year taking a chain to the eye or Tank getting knocked the F out can't be faked.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Operation Repo is supposed to be re-enacted actual repos with the craziness amped up. Either way if I am flipping channels and if come across it I'll sit and watch 'cause it is always funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The vast majority of Reality shows are not reality


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Remember when it was Court TV?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rehab!!!!


So terrible


But I can't help watching.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I guess it was naive but I thought that with their name being TruTV and all, that the shows they aired were real...not that I watched that many but I sometimes liked "Speeders" or the repo shows. But they came out with this show called "All Worked Up" which basically follows process servers, repo people, etc. One of the skits was of a restaurant owner getting served a collections notice or court summons or something for a piece of equipment she bought and they claim did not pay for.

Long story short the entire thing, from start to finish, was staged. The owners wife was part of a comedy group (troupe?) and her friend had a working relationship with one of the producers on this show, so they set up the whole thing--the server guy was an actor, the wife was acting. People in the background. All fake. 

To each his own I guess but I can't see the entertainment value in watching something that pretends to be reality, yet we know isn't. How is watching actors pretending to be crazy people funny? I can totally see it if the wack-jobs that end up on these shows were real people, but knowing it's staged kills any of that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> How is watching actors pretending to be crazy people funny?


Have you eve seen The Office?

30 Rock??

Friends?

Seinfeld?

M*A*S*H?

awesome stuff.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Have you eve seen The Office?
> 
> 30 Rock??
> 
> ...


sigh.... I didn't think I had to get this technical but I will:

Those are scripted shows and present themselves as scripted shows, telling a story with well written characters, arcs, sets, scores, etc. If I'm gonna watch a "reality" show about people losing their minds and acting like morons, where that is the only draw, it damn well better be real. The only value in those shows would be how absolutely crazy real people can be when put on the spot, so knowing that they're not real people, they're actors playing characters, and the situations are staged, for me it just takes away anything that would be fun about that particular genre.

Watching a show about real people freaking out that doesn't actually have an real people freaking out seems pointless, brah.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> sigh.... I didn't think I had to get this technical but I will:
> 
> Those are scripted shows and present themselves as scripted shows, telling a story with well written characters, arcs, sets, scores, etc..


So is stuff like REHAB!!!!!!!

It's all fun. If you are entertained, you are entertained. Even if it feels wrong.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> So is stuff like REHAB!!!!!!!
> 
> It's all fun. If you are entertained, you are entertained. Even if it feels wrong.


That might be one of the rare real ones just based on the setting. If there was ever a location where they don't have to make stuff up, it's probably that exact spot. Grab a few cameras and let 'em roll. Done.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> So is stuff like REHAB!!!!!!!
> 
> It's all fun. If you are entertained, you are entertained. Even if it feels wrong.


I've seen you refer to this program at least one other time (it may have even been in this thread). So I decided to see what might be so awesome about it... or just to glance at the train wreck you described and there are two possibilities (I'm going to recird them both), but which of the two below are you acutally speaking about?

- Rehad: Party at the Hard Rock Hotel
or
- Rehad Addict

While I'm sure they are both mighty fine productions, I'd like to know which one you are actually recommending here.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mrdazzo7 said:


> That might be one of the rare real ones just based on the setting. If there was ever a location where they don't have to make stuff up, it's probably that exact spot. Grab a few cameras and let 'em roll. Done.


LOL

Rehab! is as staged as any other show on truTV.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MNoelH said:


> I've seen you refer to this program at least one other time (it may have even been in this thread). So I decided to see what might be so awesome about it... or just to glance at the train wreck you described and there are two possibilities (I'm going to recird them both), but which of the two below are you acutally speaking about?
> 
> - Rehad: Party at the Hard Rock Hotel
> or
> ...


Seriously?? You gotta ask me?? You know how I love the Vegas!! You have been there with me!!!!


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

I just had to make sure. I can't believe I typod both of those shows.


----------



## hellomoto97 (Jan 28, 2012)

About Black Gold
i live in midland/odessa area and have seen all the places they visit including rig28 so i know its all real...


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

At one point when Lizard Lick Towing was on All Worked Up, it was semi real. Ronnie, the main dude from Lizard Lick married me and my wife. He's an ordained minister. Their shop is about a mile up the road from here. Ive even been there a couple of times when they are filming.

Theyve pretty much gone 100% scripted at this point but the odd part is, the injuries the dude sustains are real. When he married us, he had a broken arm from a repo and he hadnt gone and got it set yet because he didnt want to be in a cast when he married us. You could see the break.. it was nasty.

The "hospital" they always go to is an urgent care facility up the street. Same place I go. Its not 24 hours and its not a hospital. The woman who works on them is my doctor too. Its 100% fake.

Last time I was in there, which was about 2 weeks ago, I asked them if I could stay overnight too if I needed care like Ronnie and the nurse laughed and said they wont let them film at the actual hospital.

Ronnie has claimed everything they do actually happened but "some of it may be a re-enactment" and that might be true for the repos. But all the drama stuff and money woes is 100% fabricated. I see Ronnie and Amy in Food Lion all the time. They aren't hurting.

Hell, Bobby was married to one of the girls I went to high school with. 

So while I think there is a shred of truth to what they do, these days, at least with Lizard Lick, its all scripted. I deleted my season pass a few weeks ago. I liked the show before they brought in all the fake drama because some of the repos were actually real. He actually told me how to spot the real repos versus the re-enactments but I just cant get past the fake drama.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

My husband LOVES all these fake shows. I can't even stand to be around when he's watching them. And as people around here know, I have absolutely abhorrent taste in TV, so that's really saying something.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! I avoid them. Sure there are scripted parts in all reality shows but compared to these the Sarah Palin show was cinema verite.


----------

